# CIS basic- Wont start



## Swoopin (Sep 3, 2018)

Need help getting my little 79 rabbit started. The same old story, getting this thing started after 20 years of sitting.

I resolved the issue with no spark, now i have an issue with too much fuel

Any suggestions. I have way too much fuel when cranking that its soaking the plugs so they can't fire.

1. All the injectors have a "decent" pattern. 
2. I have good spark
3. I have good compression- around 150 in each hole
4. I'm flooding the cylinder when trying to start- How do i prevent this?
5. My cold start- 5th injector is NOT spraying when i have these issues. I have confirmed this by unplugging it and then removing the injector to see if it was dripping/ spraying from pressure when cranking and its not.


Any ideas on pulling back the injectors? I tried to take a heat gun to the see if that would change anything... It didnt.

I even removed the 2 shims on the regulator at the Dizzy to lower overall fuel pressure to try and stop it from happening and that didnt work either.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Check to see if that plunger under the fuel distributor is moving freely.
My car sat for 15 years and that was gummed up and stuck.


----------



## Swoopin (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks!

You should be able to pull that plunger all the way out right?


----------



## Swoopin (Sep 3, 2018)

79MK1Scirocco said:


> Check to see if that plunger under the fuel distributor is moving freely.
> My car sat for 15 years and that was gummed up and stuck.


You were correct on this the plunger was all rusted in and stuck all the way at the top. It was a lost cause.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm glad that worked! 
I hope you get out on the road soon!
Might be worth running a good amount to fuel injection cleaner though the system too.


Swoopin said:


> You were correct on this the plunger was all rusted in and stuck all the way at the top. It was a lost cause.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swoopin (Sep 3, 2018)

Well because of school and work i'm back at this again. 

Plunger is clear, at time the car will start but it is SUPER rich. I have tried to pull back the mixture plate but the car doesn't like to stay running. I was finally able to give it enough to take it around the block but if you came to a stock it would stall out and have a really hard time getting started. 

Is there a good way to dial this in without a 5-gas? This doesn't have any extra valves or bypasses to help with idling it just the main intake through the throttle body and through the throttle plate.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

is the dizzy still shimmed out?
Low pressure will make the system richer, high pressure will make the system leaner.


----------

